# LTB: Radiator Fan 09 Popo 800 Touring



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking for a radiator fan or aftermarket equivelant.

2009 Polaris 800 EFI Touring


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Took the broken fan apart and found the brush was siezed and burn't off.

Went to local electrical shop see if they could fix it and they sold us a fan that bolted on to the factory holes w/bolts perfectly. Just soldered in the oem connector. Took 15 mins tops.

Brand name was "Signal" with part #842-210

Company is Docap.


----------

